# 204 OR 22-250?



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

well its been quite a while since ive been on here. but im looking at getting a new rifle. im set on the Savage 25 lightweight varminter thumbhole. but my question is 204 or 22-250? i know this has been discussed a lot on here but i couldnt find the old posts. and i already have a 223 so no need for another. shots around here will be anywhere from 50, out to maybe 500 max. and i also do a lot of target shooting, so life of the barrel and gun is in question. would the 204 be able to take down a deer or similar sized game if i travel out of state to hunt? guys i appreciate any help you can give me. sorry if this is a over asked question. thanks everyone.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not doubting the fact that a 204 could kill a deer, but a 22-250 would be a MUCH MUCH better choice if you plan to shoot at deer with it, and even then, your range is limited and, not to sound like a broken record, but shot placement is VERY important. A 22-250 hands down, wins over the 204 for a coyote gun also. BUt I'm sure a couple other guys on this board will come in and talk up the 204. :beer:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i have no doubts that a 250 would do a better job, i know it would. but duh me, you can kill a deer with a 22 or 17. after reading some other threads on here my hopes on the 204 are fading. my brother wants me to get a 250, probably so he can shoot it lol, but then ive read a lot about barrel life. and it worries me bc well sometimes we shoot quote a bit at targets and such. nothing wrong with havin two 223s if it comes down to it


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think you can get a model 25 in 22-250, last I checked it was .204 or .223. After owning a 25 for a very short time, I would not waste your money. Get a real rifle. The 25 is cheaply made and has too many shortcuts. The Savage 12 is a much better choice, if you have a bit of extra $$. If not go with another short action model, they will all do you very well. The barrel life shouldn't be an issue unless you shoot so much your barrel doesn't get a chance to cool down. If you bring 2-3 rifles you shouldn't ever have your barrel get that hot. As for taking a deer with a .204..........it can be done, but my opinion is uke:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i was thinking special order if i really wanted it. but i just looked and the 11BTH is the same gun basically. i like a thumbhole, it fits good and i feel i can shoot better. and now that i just looked back, wth was savage doing!? the 11 BTH is 6.75 lbs. seems like they were trying to make a quick buck off some looks. and no, i dont shoot pd's or anything like that, just groundhogs, yotes, foxes, possums, *****, cats, you know, small game critters. i think i might just go jump on a limb and try the 250, least i can do is sell it or trade it. but still guys, im looking for all the help and info i can get. thanks everyone


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

The question you have to ask your self is what do you plan to shoot?
If it is prairie dogs and an occasional coyote then the 204 is fine.
If it is coyotes and an occasional prairie dog then the 22-250 is probably a better choice. 
If deer are on the menu- it can be done with either but it is an offle bad feeling ifn they run off.
I looked for a savage 25 but got the cz in 204 instead- better rifle and cheaper/same price.
I will post a picture if ya want.
K


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

well after reading up on here and other stuff, 204 is pretty much out of the question. im thinking about just getting the 250, but i still love my old 223. it shot good, i just needed more than one shot. but just how much more power and fps are u getting out of a 250 than a 223? is it worth the hassle of worrying about barrel burn out?


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> I'm not doubting the fact that a 204 could kill a deer, but a 22-250 would be a MUCH MUCH better choice if you plan to shoot at deer with it, and even then, your range is limited and, not to sound like a broken record, but shot placement is VERY important. A 22-250 hands down, wins over the 204 for a coyote gun also. BUt I'm sure a couple other guys on this board will come in and talk up the 204. :beer:


What he said. the 250 hands down. also if you come to okla to hunt deer the 204 is not legal yet.

Here's another question for you. why not a 243. will out perform both the above and will be much better for deer size game.

You can load it with weights from around 50 gr. to around 120 gr.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I love the 22-250 but I will let you in on a little secret! The Best cartridge ever invented for a do all rifle , works great in quick handling rifles , has light recoil , flat shooting , has more energy than most .308 loads past 300 yards , no teeth rattling muzzle blast , 120 grain bullets match the 25-06 , 130's match the .270 win Ballistically or damn close and evryone I know who has one says it is the last Rifle they would give up.

What is it? ........................................................................7MM-08 ........................


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i think im going to get a 250. i ive thought about a 25-06 after that for bigger game. not set for sure tho, always options lol.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

.204 is illegal for deer in ND. And maybe other states.

.22-250 is ten times the caliber the .204 is.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

so tell me about your guys' opinions about the 20-06 and 7-08. ive heard good things about both


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well you're going to have a lot better selection of bullets for the 7mm-08 over the 25-06. The 7-08 is a short action, burns less powder. The 25-06 can really move a bullet, but it also can be a barrel burner. Of the two I'd take the 7-08. If you're a handloader you can get better brass to start off with, such as 308 Lapua brass, necked to 7mm.

xdeano

ps. the 22-250 is a better way to go vs the 204, plain and simple.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I am just curious, if you already have .223, why do you need .22-250? I have been down that road when I had several rifles intended for pretty much same application, .223/.220/.22-250. All are relatevely the same in performance. What happens next is that I realize that I shoot only one rifle the most often while the rest are collecting dust. So I asked myself, what am I really doing here? All that extra money could have been spent some place else. Am I a collector? No. Do varmints, hogs, and yotes prefer one rifle over the others? No. So I finally settled on Savage .204 and couldn't be happier, I have finally found the "golden middle." It is lazer flat, remote switch-like immediate results, and out to 300 yards drops less and shifts less than .223.

But, when I need a bigger punch, my Savage .308 will do the job no questions asked. So my point is and MY point only, it's all about the right tool for the job and if I have five different screwdrivers or hammers that are doing the same job, I will pick one I am the most comfortable with...you feeling me? So my .22LR, .204, and .308 are doing EVERYTHING I want them to; I see no need for any "middlemen." The only tool left that I need is .338 LM but that is another story :wink:

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plus, AH, they are Savage rifles so they are alright in my book!!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

bush, i get what youre sayin, i agree with you totally. but the only reason im keeping my 223 is because my brother wants it, so i told him if he bought me a good scope for my 250 he could have it. so basically im keepin the gun to shoot whenever i want and getting a free scope. he doesnt believe in selling guns either lol. but on a side note here, every time i talk about hunting or something at school, people expect me to have like 20 guns or something lol, no, i have 4 and they get the job done just right. i love my 17, its a lil tack driver, i can put 5 shots in a beer cap at 75 yards, thats plenty to make he happy.


----------

